# Blank Cutting jig



## Daniel (Nov 28, 2008)

One of the suppliers (can't remember which one) had a version of one of these about a year ago. I don't even know if they still offer it. every since I saw it I have had it in my mind to make one. Once I did set down and start thinking about it. I was pretty surprised at just how simple it could be to make.
anyway here is my version. I would like to come up with a way to lock down the blank once it is set in the jig.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 28, 2008)

Add one of these  http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21273&filter=clamps


----------



## tool-man (Nov 28, 2008)

Or a T-track hold down clamp from Harbor Freight.  You may not need the T-track itself.  Just install a T-nut at a good location from under the jig.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=98303


----------



## Daniel (Nov 28, 2008)

I need to take another picture but I solved the hold down problem for the slide. I routed a 1/4 inch slot the length of it then used a bolt up from the bottom with a washer and wing nut. It makes the jig much easier to use now that you don't have to try and hold both the slide and the blank in place. I will keep working on a hold down for the blank. I think it will be much better if you can hold the jig and not have fingers anywhere near the blade. I was thinking of something like the track hold down above, less the track part.


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 28, 2008)

I saw a similar thing from PSI and thought it would be easy to replicate. You did a good job....mine looks very similar, except I have a whole sled I built for my bandsaw, and I made it to work in tandem.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 28, 2008)

I have one like that to, but it rides in miter slot and passes blade, that way you carry the cut off with sled. just put a stop on it so you don`t pass all the way through and cut your jig in half.  Just screw a block behind kerf and drop your blade guard so that it hits block and stops you.  They work good and i use it for a lot of things.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 28, 2008)

Carl, that is a good idea. So far this is just in the ideas stage and I am using cheapo pine boards I was planning to eventually fancy it up with some oak trim or something so I could just carry that on over to the other side of the blade and add a piece to catch the scrap.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 29, 2008)

dogcatcher said:


> Add one of these  http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21273&filter=clamps



When Ron from McKinney Pens was at the Atlanta Bubbasville, he did a demo using a chop saw to cut his blanks for segments... he used a hold down very similar to this, except it was horizontal and held the blank against the fence.. I haven't been able to find anything like he had that would fit my Delta miter saw.. Didn't see anything like that in Rockler catalog unless I over looked it... any thoughts?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 29, 2008)

I have seen hold downs like this used on radial arm saw benches (at work). those are really strong clamps. for this jig they are to large. the jig has no surface large enough that is solid to screw it to and even then it would over reach the jig. that and it is adding a $15.00 piece of hardware to a jig that costs maybe $5.00 tops to make provided you have all the tooling.
I have two ideas so far for a hold down on this jig. one is the bar idea in the photo above but on a mini scale. the other is a bracket screwed to the front edge of the base with a threaded hole for a bolt to go through. basically a c clamp sort of thing with a thumb screw. I could even put a block at the end of the screw and end up with something like a bench vice type hold. after getting the slide to lock down i am not sure any clamp is needed for the blank. I can operate the jig with one hand holding the blank in place and pushing the jig. my main concern is about a very short blank like the small tube of a longwood pen.. whatever hold down is added has to be right out at the last inch or less of the end of the jig.


----------



## markgum (Nov 29, 2008)

mine is similar to what Carl has described.  as for holding the blank. my fingers provide a good clamp for now.  maybe that is a bad idea; but it keeps me on my toes, and one doesn't want to get to careless when cuting.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 29, 2008)

Mark, As for this jig, even for a slimline blank my fingers would be an inch and a half from the blade which is outside the red zone. with my hand gripping a jig that is firmly planted in the miter slot. I like how it works as is. placing a blank in it is real quick and if I was cutting several at a time changing to the next blank would be quick and easy. the only case I can think of that my finger would have to get within the red zone would be for that itty bitty 1 inch blank for the longwood pen. will cross that bridge when I come to it. I am a fanatic about fingers not getting into that zone that is to close to the blade. it's sort of like getting a warning and ignoring it and then wondering why you got hurt.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 29, 2008)

ozmandus said:


> When Ron from McKinney Pens was at the Atlanta Bubbasville, he did a demo using a chop saw to cut his blanks for segments... he used a hold down very similar to this, except it was horizontal and held the blank against the fence.. I haven't been able to find anything like he had that would fit my Delta miter saw.. Didn't see anything like that in Rockler catalog unless I over looked it... any thoughts?


Like this Chuck? http://tinyurl.com/5o257s
I have a couple and they work pretty good. Coming in from the side like that comes in handy with some jigs.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 29, 2008)

Side clamping would definitely be a big plus on the jig since everything pretty much loads from the top. also a top clamp requires that you reach to the blade side of the jig to remove and add another blank. isn't that a big part of what is being avoided with a jig in the first place?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 29, 2008)

rherrell said:


> Like this Chuck? http://tinyurl.com/5o257s
> I have a couple and they work pretty good. Coming in from the side like that comes in handy with some jigs.



That's very close.. Ron's actually had a post that fit into the post slot on the chop saw.. mine has a couple, but I might make this one work... I've bookmarked the site for future reference... thanks.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2008)

Chuck, where you thinking of this?
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSCJIG.html


----------

